

Conway: During The Bubble, 77% Entrepreneurs Failed. Now, It’s Around 40% - credo
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/30/conway-numbers/

======
jackowayed
Such a misleading headline. "Entrepreneurs", in this case means "entrepreneurs
_that Conway invested in_ ". That's like if Harvard put out an article saying
that their graduates only had a 1% unemployment rate, and TechCrunch ran an
article saying "Harvard study claims that unemployment rate is actually 1%".

The best conclusion to draw from those numbers is probably that Conway has
become a much more effective investor from a combinator of his experience
making him better and his reputation allowing him to pretty much get in on
whatever deal he wants (and possibly his network getting better, since that's
apparently a major part of his value-added).

~~~
lkozma
"from a combinator" - a freudian slip :)

